# quick question about soil base



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Thinking about switching out some of my TMS for soil in my tank, water change day is tomorrow. I have a lot of soil mix from my previous house that I bagged up and can rinse and boil down today here is what it is made of:

Pure black composted top soil
Peat
Vermiculite

Can I use this, it has never been fertilized and was outside for 7 months prior to moving through a hard winter also. Thinking of draining the tank tomorrow and using some of this mix. The Erios and Toninas would love the acidic substrate this would have. Tank is cycled and has nothing but plants so the ammonina if any should create too much of a problem, what does everyone think? 

Craig


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Vermiculite is a royal pain in an aquarium. Unless you spend a lot of time rubbing it until it is rehydrated it will float forever in water. No matter where you put it in the substrate it eventually ends up on top or floating around. The other stuff is likely to be ok.


----------

